# What is this thing?



## Charley Davidson (Feb 27, 2014)

I got 2 of these in some tools a while back & have no idea what they are one (pictured) has a level the other does not


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2014)

Apparently it's a precision grinding level.

Here's one just like yours on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRECISION-1...139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c5f678b3

The actual purpose of the tool and the correct use of the tool are unknown to me.


----------



## genec (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks to me of something you would use two plum your drill press or trim your mill.  I would be curious as to its accuracy.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Feb 28, 2014)

You chuck it in the lathe, rotate until level, and then set your cutting tool to the flat.


----------



## xalky (Feb 28, 2014)

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> You chuck it in the lathe, rotate until level, and then set your cutting tool to the flat.


That makes sense to me!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

Harvey Melvin Richards said:


> You chuck it in the lathe, rotate until level, and then set your cutting tool to the flat.



 Take another look please. If you put that in the chuck on a lathe and bring the tool up to the underside flat you will be too high above center to cut.  At least that's what I see. That is probably used to check for a level part in a surface grinder. I have never seen one that small though.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 28, 2014)

Senna is right as it came with all of my grinding equipment but I don't really know how or where to use it.


----------



## deckerdesign (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm pretty certain this is a tool setter for your lathe. Chuck in into a three-jaw chuck on the lathe, then turn the spindle of the lathe until the bubble is centered. At that point, the bottom face of this tool is centered with the spindle centerline. Mount your cutting tool onto the crosslide and bring it up until it touches the face of this setting device. So now, the bubble is centered, and your cutting tool is dead center with the spindle. Handy little tool...

Note: To make this all work, you must  ensure your entire lathe is level, first, front to back.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 1, 2014)

That is use on a Weldon end mill grind fixture for setting the finger to the correct height to set -0-.  

It is a Weldon accessory.  Has nothing to do with a lathe, but I guess you could use it on one if you wnated.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 1, 2014)

I love these threads!

I was guessing Xalky's guess, about a lathe tool height gage until I read Senna's post.  
And thanks 4gsr for clearing it all up!  I have a lot to learn hah hah


Bernie


----------

